# A Synopsis To “New York’s Opera Society”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

“New York’s Opera Society” is the story of a group of friends, who not only are opera fans but also dream of someday being its stars, as their whole lives in fact revolve around the beautiful eloquent world of opera in the city of New York. 

“New York’s Opera Society” starts when Bill Albert; the book’s main character and narrator is getting ready to go to the season’s first opera performance which on that occasion will be Richard Wagner’s “Gotterdammerung”. It is while preparing himself for the first opera of the season that he thinks of how wonderful it is that the fall has started along with the opera season. Opera being his greatest love; as he along with his friends plan to someday be its stars. 

Bill however, on his way to the Metropolitan opera house, where he will not only attend one of Wagner’s greatest works but meet his best friends; stops by a Polish diner to get something to eat before the performance. It is in this diner where he meets Gosia, a Polish waitress who turns out to be a great piano player as well as student of Julliard school of music. Gosia and Bill immediately take a liking to one another and arrange to go out a on a date to see the Polish opera “Halka” which will be playing at New York’s “Carnegie Hall”.

Bill after having been very much impressed by Gosia, continues on his way to the Metropolitan opera house, where he encounters his friends; Amanda Johnson (his ex girlfriend and soprano),Arturo (Amanda’s fiancé and conductor from Colombia), Barbara (Polish American mezzo soprano) and Brad Naggy, Hungarian American and the only one in the group not directly involved in music given his job in a bank. Bill and his group of friends exchange stories on how the summer was spent during and after the opera which they truly enjoy.

Bill the following day introduces Gosia to his mother; Getty who invites her over to her house so she might be properly introduced not only to Bill’s friends but so Getty herself might hear her play the piano before recommending her to several of New York’s finest places. It is on that very night that Bill and Gosia take to the city of New York which they explore, in the fashion of not only going about the town but meeting the great Placido Domingo in the very elegant “Tavern On The Green”.

Gosia, the following night as planed plays for Bill and his friends who welcome her with open arms as she in truth and in no small part due to her excellent piano playing becomes a member of “New York’s Opera Society”, after which she starts a new life in this most cultivated of societies. This life including opera performances and teaching New York’s affluent, whom she becomes at times more then friendly with in an attempt to move ahead in her career as do all the members of New York’s Opera Society. 

Many are the events in “New York’s Opera Society” yet the story concludes when Getty, Bill’s mother and inspiration to be what he has become gives what many have come to hail as the gala event to inaugurate the opera season; to which all the elite of “New York’s Opera Society” have been invited. This including Placido Domingo, Jose Carreras, Luciano Pavarotti, Yo-Yo Ma, Joan Sutherland and many more. 

It is this last party which brings our story to a conclusion. It being where Bill meets two other ladies, the first being also Polish like Gosia, by the name of Anna; who captures his fancy through her warmth and improvised dancing whilst he sings an opera aria. The second being a Russian young woman by the name of Svetlana, who is already a star of the opera world. It however is during her telling of her early life and how she tried to be a ballerina only to find out her talent was in signing that she captures Bill’s imagination; regarding how sometime in the future they might share not only a stage in the opera world but perhaps even romance.

“New York’s Opera Society” comes to end after this party, in its ride that takes us through the sophisticated world not only of opera but those whose lives are so closely linked to it, and not always for the love of it, as our main characters but for the financial gains to be made from this most cultivated world of music and drama.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Opera, schmopera.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you for your comment, I dont really know what it means but thanks just the same.


----------

